# Striper Fishing



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I will be running Striped Bass Tutorials through the month of February. The fishing has been very good. If you are interested in learning to target these fish please give me a call. You can see forum discounts and promos for pricing. 

Thanks,
Brant Peacher
www.captainbrant.com
850-450-3878


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

Where are the charters?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi,

We run most of our striper trips in Blackwater bay just outside of Pensacola. If you are interested then please give me a call. 

Thanks
Capt Brant


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried calling twice already no answer..is there a good time to call?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sorry I didnt answer I was working on the boat. Anytime after 12 is perfect!

Thanks
Brant


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

My buddy and are interested. Do you guarantee to catch big stripers? What is your rule?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

U catch those big stripers in the summer too?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Stripers around here are pretty dormant in the summer months. I have fished for them for years and only caught them in the colder weather. Brant Peacher is extremely experienced in striper fishing this area but I am sure he would agree that he could not guarantee you a big striper. I'm sure he can offer you a lot of knowledge and a good chance at hooking one of these river monsters, but we just don't have the numbers of big stripers that they have on the northeast coast. I hooked two stripers last Friday morning that were definitely in the 20 - 30lb. range. I released one at the boat and the other tore the back hook out of my lure!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Stripers prefer cooler water in my experience. July and August are our most predictable months in Missouri. We target them in deeper water busting shad 70 -80 foot deep. I just wondered if they went out to the gulf to find deeper cooler water.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> Stripers prefer cooler water in my experience. July and August are our most predictable months in Missouri. We target them in deeper water busting shad 70 -80 foot deep. I just wondered if they went out to the gulf to find deeper cooler water.


 Actually, in our summer months, stripers go upstream and sit dormant in deep holes. This has been documented by our local biologists.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If you know where these dormant holes are, show up there in the hottest months with a Jigging spoon matching the forage in the river. The first hour or two after sunrise they are anything but dormant. See Bink's Guide Service on Norfolk Lake in Northern Arkansas. I use to think they disappeared in the summer too. He taught me different. Yeah they are visible and chasing when the waters are cool but they are easier to predict when the surface temperatures are hot.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you all have 50 to 100 foot depths in these rivers?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> Do you all have 50 to 100 foot depths in these rivers?


 We don't have that kind of depth in the rivers that I striper fish in.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I really wonder how they survive and if they are a subspecies cuz they wont even stock them lakes without 40 foot of depth for summer months cuz they wont survive. Water temps here get in the 90s in the summer but 40 foot down its prolly mid to lower 60s.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> My buddy and are interested. Do you guarantee to catch big stripers? What is your rule?


You can never guarantee a catch. What I can guarantee you is that you will gain tremendous knowledge on how to target them, learn some of my best honeyholes, and have a very good possibility of catching some nice fish. Not to mention you will catch trout and redfish as well. I don't have a no catch no pay rule. Fishing is my job and it's how I pay my bills. Striper fishing is similar to hunting. You have to be patient but it's well worth it once you land a 25lber.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I was a striper guide for many years before moving here and you are both correct about the stripers. They need either cool water to survive w/ oxygen levels no lower than 5ppm and ideally 7-10. Gulf strain are more tolerant. Most will make 3 major runs per year... a spring run to spawn (or false spawn for land-locked fish), a summer run for survival, and a fall run back down. As with most fish this isn't a rule but more of a guide - some will stay year-round (esp. the juveniles). They run as far as they either can (due to natural or man-made impoundment) or need to too survive the criteria of which include cold or well oxygenated water and food. That may be a thermocline in a deep hole or a shoal that is well oxygenated. Either way, head up a river in the summer, target those areas, and you'll find stripers and hybrids. I used to do it in an aluminum jet boat, and it was an awesome part of my life...










I haven't done enough exploring to know where these areas are on the rivers that feed our bay system but certainly would love to do this at some point.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats odd, those River Pros are made bout 5 miles from me. I didnt know he sold them in your parts.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like to know more about targeting them in Choctawhatchee River, especially where it empties into the bay.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

minkmaster said:


> Thats odd, those River Pros are made bout 5 miles from me. I didnt know he sold them in your parts.


I bought mine from Kevin himself and drove to MO on my wife's bday to pick it up ... I'll never live that down. I miss that boat like no other boat I've ever owned, and I've owned a dozen+


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Striper fishing has been good! I still have a bunch of dates open for January and Feb!

Capt Brant 
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been told there are Stripers in Fish River in Baldwin County. I wonder if you fish the deep bends where the water is 22 to 30 feet deep if you would find them. What do you use to catch them in the winter? Kabob


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Brant Peacher said:


> Striper fishing has been good! I still have a bunch of dates open for January and Feb!
> 
> Capt Brant
> www.captainbrant.com


PM sent


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> PM sent


Hey, I sent you a pm. Did you get it? Fishing is good right now. 

Capt Brant


----------

